# Lebron's Combine Numbers



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did Lebron participate in the predraft combine with guys like Wade and Hinrich?

I'm just curious how he performed on the speed, jumping, strenght test there


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

Nah he didn't attend



> On Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, the rest of the pre-draft camp will turn into a combine, which will be closed to all media and regular NBA personnel. On Saturday, a press conference will also be held for many of the top draft prospects who were excused from participating from the pre-draft camp, including Darko Milicic (Yugoslavia), T.J. Ford (Texas), and Chris Bosh (Georgia Tech). A separate press conference will be held for *LeBron James (St. Vincent-St. Mary (OH) HS)* on Sunday. Before you go jumping to any conclusions, the reason James will be having a separate conference is that he will be missing the regular Saturday press conference. Why? He's graduating from high school on Saturday


Link to Whole Article

It would have been interesting to see how he would have performed in the tests tho.


----------

